
Show HN: Encrusted – A Zork Interpreter Written in Rust / WebAssembly - stir
https://sterlingdemille.com/encrusted/
======
davidjhall
This is a wonderful implementation! Great work! I know how complex this is ...
I'm in the middle of writing a z-machine interpreter in Python as a pet
project. You have some great ideas here - if I borrow any, I will credit you
in the code/git. Thanks for posting this!

~~~
stir
Thanks! Yeah this was a lot of fun. Hit me up if you have questions with the
documentation at all. I remember there were one or two things that were
written somewhat confusingly.

